# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Another Venezuela Thread :)

## goldenequity

@ Nicolás Maduro
13h13 hours ago

There are already 7.5 tons of medicines and medical supplies in Venezuela that we pay with the money of the Republic for the benefit of the people. Thanks to the international cooperation of the @ opsoms and the Russian Federation. Victory against the Imperial Blockade!

----------


## goldenequity

tick tock.



> _The amount of crap stirring the US is doing at the moment absolutely boggles my mind.  
> Perhaps I am just more aware, but has the gov't ever had this much meddling going on at once?  
> Didn't the US just choose one country at a time to destabilize?
> I really wish we'd just mind our own business._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"neocons are struggling to decide which country will be the next one to invade.
Venezuela, Iran, Nicaragua, Cuba, North Korea, ... 
So many good choices *but so little time* ...

*Why Iran Needs To Talk With The Taliban
https://www.moonofalabama.org/2019/0...e-taliban.html*

----------


## goldenequity

*200,000 people!* (WaPo)



*nope.*

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Good question.
> We know it can be either and/or both. In the case of the bolivar I think it was both. 
> Attacking national currencies is certainly easily done. We've watched it with the Russian ruble (failed) and the Turkish lira (succeeded).
> It's just one of the arrows they shoot into the backs of targeted economies.

----------


## devil21

> How many hours you spent at it I can't say. But clearly you didn't do so critically.


You haven't actually refuted, with evidence, anything I've asserted.  Just attacked the messenger and told me I'm wrong.  Sorry, that's not very convincing.  It seems you intentionally tried to derail the thread and have been a tiny bit successful so I'll let the thread return to being about Venezuela.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## UWDude

Maduro: Two People Captured While Sabotaging Communications

----------


## goldenequity

tim anderson‏   @Timand2037 · 36 min.
How they planned the sabotage of electricity in Venezuela - US democracy promotion in action.
By Max Blumenthal
*US Regime Change Blueprint Proposed Venezuelan Electricity Blackouts as ‘Watershed Event’ for ‘Galvanizing Public Unrest’
https://thegrayzone.com/2019/03/11/u...public-unrest/*



*US tax paid NGO's (The US-funded CANVAS organization) have been training activist 'overthrow saboteurs' like 'Juan Guaido and friends' for decades worldwide.*




> *CANVAS is a spinoff of Otpor, a Serbian protest group founded by Srdja Popovic* in 1998 at the University of Belgrade. Otpor, which means “resistance” in Serbian, was the student group that worked alongside US soft power organizations to mobilize the protests that eventually toppled the late Serbian President Slobodan Milosevic.
> 
> CANVAS has been funded largely through the National Endowment for Democracy, a CIA cut-out that functions as the US government’s main arm of promoting regime change.  According to leaked internal emails from Stratfor, an intelligence firm known as the “shadow CIA,” CANVAS “may have also received CIA funding and training during the 1999/2000 anti-Milosevic struggle.”
> 
> A leaked email from a Stratfor staffer noted that after they ousted Milosevic, “the kids who ran OTPOR grew up, got suits and designed CANVAS… or in other words a ‘export-a-revolution’ group that sowed the seeds for a NUMBER of color revolutions. They are still hooked into U.S. funding and basically go around the world trying to topple dictators and autocratic governments (ones that U.S. does not like .”
> 
> Stratfor subsequently revealed that CANVAS “turned its attention to Venezuela” in 2005, after training opposition movements that led pro-NATO regime change operations across Eastern Europe.
> 
> In September 2010, as Venezuela headed for a parliamentary election, CANVAS produced a series of memos outlining the plans they had hatched with “non-formal actors” like Guaido and his cadre of student activists to bring down Chavez. “This is the first opportunity for the opposition to get back into a position of power,” Popovic wrote at the time.


=======





Guy Elster
*BREAKING Pompeo says Russia has created “this crisis” in Venezuela.* 


==========


teleSUR English
*Venezuela | The government announced the opening of a humanitarian corridor on its border with Colombia.
https://www.telesurenglish.net/news/...q_xiXlD3llomxs*

----------


## UWDude

> Guy Elster
> *BREAKING Pompeo says Russia has created “this crisis” in Venezuela.*


Time and time again, the mind worm finds a new host.  How it does it no one knows.  What instincts lay it to seek and prey upon the weak minded?

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

I doubt anyone sabotaged their grid. 

I watched a documentary several years ago, on the venezuelan oil infrastructure deteriorating. So, the question is if oil is the life blood of venezuela and they let that fall into disrepair, why would it be unlikely their grid wasn't suffering the same fate. 

I think we are witnessing the result of decades of a corrupt socialist system falling apart.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I doubt anyone sabotaged their grid. 
> 
> I watched a documentary several years ago, on the venezuelan oil infrastructure deteriorating. So, the question is if oil is the life blood of venezuela and they let that fall into disrepair, why would it be unlikely their grid was suffering the same fate. 
> 
> I think we witnessing the result of decades of a corrupt socialist system falling apart.


I agree, but bad maintenance could also make it more vulnerable to sabotage.
The thing to remember is that you can't trust anyone in these situations.
Maduro could have ordered the sabotage so that he could blame the US and Guaido.
We should stay out of the whole mess but it is quite sickening to watch libertarians twist themselves into knots to support a communist dictator just because they oppose the American empire.
Ideally the US would have nothing to do with the situation down there and Guaido would overthrow Maduro.

----------


## UWDude

> Ideally the US would have nothing to do with the situation down there and Guaido would overthrow Maduro.


How long have you been a follower and fan of Guaido?
How long have you known his name, and believed him to be the great leader Venezuela needs to free them from the chains of Socialism?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How long have you been a follower and fan of Guaido?
> How long have you known his name, and believed him to be the great leader Venezuela needs to free them from the chains of Socialism?


I know little about him but I know enough.
I know more about Chavez and Maduro.
I know Guaido is not good enough, he is still a socialist, just a less extreme one, but he is the only chance Venezuela has right now to start turning things around.

----------


## UWDude

> .
> I know Guaido is not good enough, he is still a socialist, just a less extreme one, but he is the only chance Venezuela has right now to start turning things around.


How?

What is Guaido going to do to turn around Venezuela?

You are all platitudes on this one.  You don't have a god damned clue who Guiado is.

All I KNOW, is the media loves the idea, and the US has already declared him legitimate president, and that is ALL I NEED TO KNOW.

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## AZJoe

*Article from 2014 during Obama’s Administration:  The Dirty Hand of the National Endowment for Democracy in Venezuela*

Anti-government protests in Venezuela that seek regime change have been led by several individuals and organizations with close ties to the U.S. government*. Leopoldo Lopez and Maria Corina Machado- two of the public leaders behind the violent protests that started in February (2014) – have long histories as collaborators, grantees and agents of Washington. The National Endowment for Democracy (NED) and the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) have channeled multi-million dollar funding to Lopez’s political parties* …

*These Washington agencies have also filtered more than $14 million to opposition groups in Venezuela between 2013 and 2014, including funding for their political campaigns in 2013* and for the current anti-government protests in 2014. This continues the pattern of financing from the U.S. government to anti-Chavez groups in Venezuela since 2001, when millions of dollars were given to organizations from so-called “civil society” to execute a coup d’etat against President Chavez in April 2002. After their failure days later, USAID opened an Office of Transition Initiatives (OTI) in Caracas to, together with the NED, inject more than $100 million in efforts to undermine the Chavez government and reinforce the opposition during the following eight years.

At the beginning of 2011, after being publicly exposed …  OTI closed its doors in Venezuela and USAID operations were transferred to its offices in the U.S. The flow of money to anti-government groups didn’t stop, …  *In the Obama Administration’s Foreign Operations Budgets, between $5-6 million have been included to fund opposition groups in Venezuela through USAID since 2012.*

*A Principal Financier of Destabilization*
The NED, a “foundation” created by Congress in 1983 to essentially do the CIA’s work overtly, has been one of the principal financiers of destabilization in Venezuela throughout the Chavez administration and now against President Maduro. *According to NED’s 2013 annual report, the agency channeled more than $2.3 million to Venezuelan opposition groups and projects. Within that figure, $1,787,300 went directly to anti-government groups within Venezuela, while another $590,000 was distributed to regional organizations that work with and fund the Venezuelan opposition*. …

One of the groups funded by NED to specifically work with youth is FORMA, … Garcia Mendoza runs the Banco Venezolano de Credito, a Venezuelan bank that has served as the filter for the flow of dollars from NED and USAID to opposition groups in Venezuela, including Sumate, CEDICE, Sin Mordaza, Observatorio Venezolano de Prisiones and FORMA, amongst others. …

Another significant part of NED funds in Venezuela from 2013-2014 was given to groups and initiatives that work in media … Some of the more active media organizations outwardly opposed to Maduro and receiving NED funds include Espacio Publico, Instituto Prensa y Sociedad (IPYS), Sin Mordaza and GALI. …

NED also funded the opposition coalition, the Democratic Unity Table (MUD), via the U.S. International Republican Institute (IRI), with $100,000 …

Detailed in a report published by the Spanish institute FRIDE in 2010 … the agencies open bank accounts abroad for the Venezuelan groups or they bring them the money in hard cash. The U.S. Embassy in Caracas could also use the diplomatic pouch to bring large quantities of unaccounted dollars and euros into the country that are later handed over illegally to anti-government groups in Venezuela. …

----------


## AZJoe

Mish weighs in -

----------


## goldenequity

Indy Journalist Eva Bartlett changed venues from Syria and went to Venezuela about 6 weeks ago...
you can check out her channel *here*

She's in Toronto.. her latest vid:
Venezuelan: "People that never had a voice now have one and will never give it up again"

----------


## goldenequity

> Gestapo on steroids comes to my mind. This is where our country is at.


This is Odessa massacre minus the fire.... protestors trapped in multi-story bldg surrounded by foaming ultra nationalists.. 
'law enforcement' looking the other way/enforcing siege.

I'm waiting on the molotovs. srsly.

----------


## invisible

Arrest and / or prosecution of the coup insiders.

https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...nity-uprising/



> Venezuela's Constituent Assembly stripped on Tuesday seven lawmakers of their paliamentary immunity for supporting last week's failed coup against Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro, AFP reported.
> 
> Earlier, Venezuela's Supreme Court opened a criminal action against seven opposition lawmakers for treason and rebellion.



https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...dent-detained/



> Edgar Zambrano, the deputy speaker of the Venezuelan opposition-controlled National Assembly, has been detained in the wake of the failed coup in the country, Diosdado Cabello, the head of the government-led National Constituent Assembly has said.
> 
> Edgar Jose Zambrano, alongside with Luis Florido, Henry Ramos Allup, Richard Blanco, Marianela Lopez, Simon Calzadilla and Americo de Grazia lost their immunity on Wednesday following the corresponding decision made by the Venezuelan Constituent National Assembly.
> 
> The prosecution charges them with high treason, public conspiring to violate the law, inciting civil uprising, power usurpation and other crimes.



https://www.rt.com/news/458831-venez...dent-detained/



> The vice president of Venezuela’s National Assembly has reportedly been escorted to the HQ of the country’s intelligence agency. Opposition leader Juan Guaido accused Caracas of “kidnapping” the lawmaker.
> 
> Edgar Zambrano, the vice president of the opposition-controlled legislature, was apparently taken into custody by the Venezuelan authorities. The lawmaker tweeted Wednesday evening that he was approached by members of the SEBIN intelligence agency, who surrounded his car and demanded he leave the vehicle. Zambrano said that after he refused the order, the agents towed his car to the agency's main offices in Caracas.

----------


## Cap

> This is Odessa massacre minus the fire.... protestors trapped in multi-story bldg surrounded by foaming ultra nationalists.. 
> 'law enforcement' looking the other way/enforcing siege.
> 
> I'm waiting on the molotovs. srsly.


Yes, very disturbing.

----------


## invisible

Looks like trump's strategy will be fighting his NWO war through Columbia as a proxy.

https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...ation-warning/



> The Colombian Foreign Ministry said in a statement on Wednesday, that a Venezuelan unit crossed over about 200 meters onto its territory.
> 
> According to the statement, cited by AFP, around 30 military personnel were "identified by locals as belonging to the Bolivarian Armed Forces […] who remained for around 20 minutes". The Colombian Foreign Ministry said the alleged Venezuelan forces withdrew after Bogota sent a helicopter with soldiers to the area in response to calls from locals, AFP reported.
> 
> Later in the day, Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro threatened a possible "military escalation" with neighbouring Colombia in a televised speech.





> "There is an escalation of statements that could end in a military escalation on the border […] involving the criminal forces of Colombia against Venezuela […] Everything is part of the US imperialist plan", Maduro said, quoted by AFP.

----------


## Cap

> Looks like trump's strategy will be fighting his NWO war through Columbia as a proxy.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...ation-warning/


The Nazis have nothing on this bunch.

----------


## invisible

> The Nazis have nothing on this bunch.


Yet some will continue to obsessively shyll for trump, and insist that he's somehow doing more good than harm.  How this is supposed to be considered an "educational benefit" to this place completely baffles me, it's funny how the forum guidelines and site mission don't seem to apply to the shylls.

----------


## Cap

> Yet some will continue to obsessively shyll for trump, and insist that he's somehow doing more good than harm.  How this is supposed to be considered an "educational benefit" to this place completely baffles me, it's funny how the forum guidelines and site mission don't seem to apply to the shylls.


The forum is but a microcosm of what's happening in the country right now. The slippery slope is behind us I'm afraid. We're on our way down.

----------


## invisible

> The forum is but a microcosm of what's happening in the country right now. The slippery slope is behind us I'm afraid. We're on our way down.


The propaganda has been ramped up to include the micro as well as the macro scale.  I'm hoping that if trump loses the next election, the shylls being paid to post 34+ times a day here will be laid off and have to find honest work.  Since trump is doing so poorly, the next President will almost certainly be a democrat (whether in this election or the next).  Hopefully then opposition to the police state and NWO will come out of their trance, and we will be able to pick back up where we left off in 2014-16, and once again continue to build on Ron Paul's work.

The failure of trump's NWO foreign policy in Venezula would be humiliating.  I think it's a lose-lose situation for him in the next election, it will be used against him either way it ends up going.

----------


## Cap

> The propaganda has been ramped up to include the micro as well as the macro scale.  I'm hoping that if trump loses the next election, the shylls being paid to post 34+ times a day here will be laid off and have to find honest work.  Since trump is doing so poorly, the next President will almost certainly be a democrat (whether in this election or the next).  Hopefully then opposition to the police state and NWO will come out of their trance, and we will be able to pick back up where we left off in 2014-16, and once again continue to build on Ron Paul's work.
> 
> The failure of trump's NWO foreign policy in Venezula would be humiliating.  I think it's a lose-lose situation for him in the next election, it will be used against him either way it ends up going.


Indeed.

----------


## juleswin

> Indeed.


I really hope you are right but from my experience, I feel the opposition to the police state will always play second fiddle to worship of the party or next personality politician. Trump may lose this coming election against a democrat elected and this will only temporarily change their stance of the police state. I say temporary because this chnage only lasts until the next republican pol shows up. The same thing sorta goes on with the democrats and cycle continues and continues.

----------


## devil21

> The propaganda has been ramped up to include the micro as well as the macro scale.  I'm hoping that if trump loses the next election, the shylls being paid to post 34+ times a day here will be laid off and have to find honest work.  Since trump is doing so poorly, the next President will almost certainly be a democrat (whether in this election or the next).  Hopefully then opposition to the police state and NWO will come out of their trance, and we will be able to pick back up where we left off in 2014-16, and once again continue to build on Ron Paul's work.
> 
> The failure of trump's NWO foreign policy in Venezula would be humiliating.  I think it's a lose-lose situation for him in the next election, it will be used against him either way it ends up going.


I think "next time" will likely be too late.  Trump is doing a fabulous job keeping people distracted while the control grid is finished and agenda 2030 rolls along.  No Dem is going to roll back anything related to agenda 2030 (which is the BIG plan) since Dems are 100% on board with it already.  His job is to keep the right calm and sedated when they would otherwise be strongly opposing, under Clinton presidency, the same policies/changes that are being implemented right under their noses.  Blame it on immigrants or the Chinese and watch the average Republican voter embrace whatever it is...

-----------

News item today about Trump distancing himself from Bolton.  Timing is funny considering the articles about the Maduro purges.
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...venezuela-wapo

----------


## RonZeplin

*Deputy of Venezuela's Guaido arrested and dragged away by tow truck*

CARACAS (Reuters) - Venezuelan intelligence agents detained opposition  leader Juan Guaidos congressional deputy on Wednesday, using a tow  truck to drag his vehicle away with him inside, prompting the U.S.  government to warn of consequences if he was not released. 

The SEBIN intelligence agency seized Edgar Zambrano, vice president  of the opposition-controlled National Assembly, which Guaido heads, in  the first arrest of a lawmaker since Guaido tried to spark a military  uprising last week to bring down President Nicolas Maduros government. 

Venezuelas  pro-Maduro Constituent Assembly agreed on Tuesday to strip Zambrano and  six other lawmakers of their parliamentary immunity to allow their  future prosecution. The opposition does not recognize the assemblys  decisions. 

The Supreme Court had earlier accused those lawmakers  of conspiracy, rebellion and treason, and accused another three  opposition legislators of the same crimes on Wednesday. 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-v...-idUSKCN1SE2QJ

----------


## invisible

More of the traitors running to foreign embassies.

https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...alian-embassy/



> Edgar Jose Zambrano, Luis Florido, Henry Ramos Allup, Richard Blanco, Marianela Lopez, Simon Calzadilla and Americo de Grazia lost their immunity. The prosecution charges them with high treason, public conspiring for violating the law, inciting civil uprising, and power usurpation, among other crimes.
> 
> According to Reuters, citing three sources familiar with the matter, Americo de Grazia entered Thursday the Italian embassy in Caracas.



https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/...205835912.html



> A Venezuelan opposition politician sought refuge at Argentina's Embassy in Caracas on Thursday, according to an Argentine foreign ministry source and a Reuters witness, a day after the arrest of a top figure in the opposition-controlled legislature.
> 
> Richard Blanco of the Brave Peoples' Alliance party had entered the embassy on Thursday morning, said the Argentine official, who asked not to be identified. "He (Blanco) is there as a guest, we can confirm that," the official said.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> More of the traitors running to foreign embassies.
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...alian-embassy/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/...205835912.html


I suppose you are right... Any and all who oppose an oppressive government should be considered as traitors, including most of this board here.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I suppose you are right... Any and all who oppose an oppressive government should be considered as traitors, including most of this board here.


It is disgusting just how easy it is to get some people to fervently support a communist dictator like Maduro, all you have to do is portray him as a "victim" of America and they will not only oppose American intervention but grant him sainthood.

----------


## RonZeplin

> It is disgusting just how easy it is to get some people to fervently support a communist dictator like Maduro, all you have to do is portray him as a "victim" of America and they will not only oppose American intervention but grant him sainthood.


"The government's going to pay for it", socialist/communist Trump?


<br>

Regime change of US Communists first.

2020, the Communist regime in the USA falls?

----------


## invisible

Another traitor jailed, another flees to Columbia

https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...guaido-deputy/



> On Wednesday, the deputy speaker of the opposition-controlled National Assembly, Edgar Zambrano, was apprehended by intelligence 
> 
> agents for his support of the failed uprising orchestrated by the country's self-proclaimed president, Guaido.
> 
> Venezuela's Supreme Court has decreed to put the deputy speaker of the National Assembly, Edgar Zambrano, in pretrial detention at 
> 
> a military jail in the capital Caracas.



https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...fled-colombia/



> A deputy to self-proclaimed interim president Juan Guaido, earlier prosecuted for his role in the failed coup on 30 April, has fled 
> 
> to Colombia. This comes after one of Guaido's deputies Edgar Zambrano was jailed for treason, conspiracy, civil rebellion, while 
> 
> another - Americo de Grazia, reportedly took refuge in the Italian embassy in Caracas.
> 
> Luis Florido announced he has fled Venezuela for neighbouring Colombia, in a video posted on Twitter Friday.

----------


## invisible

In addition to provocation, now we find out what that ship is really doing down there.  Sounds like it's a little more than just a floating hospital.

https://www.rt.com/news/459024-venez...st-guard-ship/



> The USCGC James, one of the US Navy’s most technologically advanced ships, was sailing towards Venezuela’s territorial waters when 
> 
> a patrol boat was sent to warn it off. The US vessel backed off after radio communication.
> 
> The Venezuelan Navy released a statement on Friday, saying the incident took place on Thursday and involved a US Coast Guard vessel 
> 
> heading towards the Latin American country’s main port of La Guaira.
> 
> The USCGC James was 14 nautical miles (16 miles) off Venezuela’s coast when Caracas sent a patrol vessel to intercept it. In the 
> ...





> Venezuela’s UN envoy, Samuel Moncada, slammed the US ship’s actions as a clear provocation aimed at inciting unrest.
> 
> “War traffickers get excited because they see a US Coast Guard very close to Venezuelan territorial waters. It’s a typical 
> 
> provocation to ramp up tensions,” Moncada tweeted.
> 
> *The USCGC James, described as the most technologically advanced ship in the US Coast Guard fleet, is fitted with modern 
> 
> surveillance and reconnaissance equipment.
> ...

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Another traitor jailed, another flees to Columbia
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...guaido-deputy/
> 
> 
> 
> https://sputniknews.com/latam/201905...fled-colombia/


The primary source you use is pretty telling.

----------


## invisible

If you have others, your positive contribution to this thread would be welcomed.  Or are you only here to directly oppose Ron Paul, by shylling for your Authoritarian Idol?

----------


## ATruepatriot

> If you have others, your positive contribution to this thread would be welcomed.  Or are you only here to directly oppose Ron Paul, by shylling for your Authoritarian Idol?


Look... At some point when it comes to Venezuela someone has to be the adult in the room. You don't think a Russian news source is not as biased as a conservative U.S. news source in this? In all this I have to question about the welfare of a people. They did indeed screw up and vote themselves into a socialism system that failed and they are now responsible for their own oppression. And in reality Guaido might not actually have any better intentions than Maduro. But at some point I have to wonder when or if anyone is ever going to allow the people of Venezuela to realize they made a mistake and care about their future as human beings? They made a mistake and have realized this but they are still human beings.

I also DO NOT trust the true intentions and interests of our own government. I am not trusting that saving humanity is their true intention as an establishment, Especially the MIC who's bottom line has been hit with Trump's recent actions. And I am absolutely opposed to intervention or war and think this should be worked out by the people of that nation among themselves. But this includes no intervention from Russia either but there is, and to cheer-lead this is equally wrong. And to take a side as you have done here and cheer-lead an oppressive government, from either side over it's people tells of an agenda. It shows all lack of human concern for a people who are or will be truly starving to death.

I have a friend who lived through the communist reign in Poland. Before it was over with there were mothers who were imprisoned for dissidence feeding their children chunks of their arms and legs to keep them alive. This will soon be the problem in Venezuela if someone doesn't become the adult in the room to help them despite their mistakes. I am starting to wonder if this is not the agenda with supporting this extreme oppression. I think the agenda is to help make it so bad that there will be a push to mass allow thousands of refugees from Venezuela into this country. And I think anyone like yourself who supports Maduro oppression and labels opposition as traitors is working towards this as the true final result. 

As far as principles go, Based on your definition of traitors, you might as well call Ron Paul and all his supporters in the liberty movement traitors because they oppose our OWN oppressive government and it's actions. We could all be considered as traitors and dissidents using the perspective you are using. Is that the plan? Help support burning it down so that we have to bring them here out of pity? Do we not feel any pity for these people before this needs to happen? Those you call traitors in Venezuela are those who are trying to make a good faith effort to repair their own situation as citizens of that nation. You have shown that you think a people are wrong and should not make efforts to oppose a failed oppressive government and leader.

I have to give them credit for at least realizing their own mistake and making a best effort to repair it. I think it is courageous for them to make a stand. It is something that even ourselves cannot claim we have the balls to do.

----------


## RonZeplin

*How GMO Seeds and Monsanto/Bayers RoundUp are Driving US Policy in Venezuela           * 

*With Juan Guaidós parallel government attempting to take power with  the backing of the U.S., it is telling that the top political donors of  those in the U.S. most fervently pushing regime change in Venezuela  have close ties to Monsanto and major financial stakes in Bayer.*

*CARACAS, VENEZUELA * As  the political crisis in Venezuela has unfolded, much has been said  about the Trump administrations clear interest in the privatization and  exploitation of Venezuelas oil reserves, the largest in the world, by  American oil giants like Chevron and ExxonMobil.

Yet the influence of another notorious American company, Monsanto  now a subsidiary of Bayer  has gone largely unmentioned.

While numerous other Latin American  nations have become a free for all for the biotech company and its  affiliates, Venezuela has been one of the few countries to fight  Monsanto and other international agrochemical giants and win. However,  since that victory  which was won under Chavista rule  the U.S.-backed  Venezuelan opposition has been working to undo it.

Now, with Juan Guaidós parallel  government attempting to take power with the backing of the U.S., it is  telling that the top political donors of those in the U.S. most  fervently pushing regime change in Venezuela have close ties to Monsanto  and major financial stakes in Bayer.  

In recent months, Monsantos most  controversial and notorious product  the pesticide glyphosate, branded  as Roundup, and linked to cancer in recent U.S. court rulings  has  threatened Bayers financial future as never before, with a litany of  new court cases barking at Bayers door. It appears that many of the  forces in the U.S. now seeking to overthrow the Venezuelan government  are hoping that a new Guaidó-led government will provide Bayer with a  fresh, much-needed market for its agrochemicals and transgenic seeds,  particularly those products that now face bans in countries all over the  world, including once-defoliated and still-poisoned Vietnam.

*U.S.-Backed Venezuelan opposition seeks to reverse Chavista seed law and GMO ban*

 In 2004, then-president of Venezuela, Hugo Chávez, surprised many when he announced  the cancellation of Monsantos plans to plant 500,000 acres of  Venezuelan agricultural land in genetically modified (GM) soybeans. The  cancellation of Monsantos Venezuela contract led to what became an ad  hoc ban on all GM seeds in the entire country, a move that was praised  by local farmer groups and environmental activists. In contrast to  anti-GM movements that have sprung up in other countries, Venezuelas  resistance to GM crops was based more on concerns about the countrys  food sovereignty and protecting the livelihoods of farmers. 

 Although the ban has failed to keep  GM products out of Venezuela  as Venezuela has long imported a majority  of its food, much of it originating in countries that are among the  worlds largest producers of genetically modified foods  one clear  effect has been preventing companies like Monsanto and other major  agrochemical and seed companies from gaining any significant foothold in  the Venezuelan market. 

*........
**Why is a top to Marco Rubio increasing his stake in Bayer while others flee?*

https://www.mintpressnews.com/how-gm...ezuela/258232/

----------


## juleswin

> Look... At some point when it comes to Venezuela someone has to be the adult in the room. You don't think a Russian news source is not as biased as a conservative U.S. news source in this? In all this I have to question about the welfare of a people. They did indeed screw up and vote themselves into a socialism system that failed and they are now responsible for their own oppression. And in reality Guaido might not actually have any better intentions than Maduro. But at some point I have to wonder when or if anyone is ever going to allow the people of Venezuela to realize they made a mistake and care about their future as human beings? They made a mistake and have realized this but they are still human beings.
> 
> I also DO NOT trust the true intentions and interests of our own government. I am not trusting that saving humanity is their true intention as an establishment, Especially the MIC who's bottom line has been hit with Trump's recent actions. And I am absolutely opposed to intervention or war and think this should be worked out by the people of that nation among themselves. But this includes no intervention from Russia either but there is, and to cheer-lead this is equally wrong. And to take a side as you have done here and cheer-lead an oppressive government, from either side over it's people tells of an agenda. It shows all lack of human concern for a people who are or will be truly starving to death.
> 
> I have a friend who lived through the communist reign in Poland. Before it was over with there were mothers who were imprisoned for dissidence feeding their children chunks of their arms and legs to keep them alive. This will soon be the problem in Venezuela if someone doesn't become the adult in the room to help them despite their mistakes. I am starting to wonder if this is not the agenda with supporting this extreme oppression. I think the agenda is to help make it so bad that there will be a push to mass allow thousands of refugees from Venezuela into this country. And I think anyone like yourself who supports Maduro oppression and labels opposition as traitors is working towards this as the true final result. 
> 
> As far as principles go, *Based on your definition of traitors, you might as well call Ron Paul and all his supporters in the liberty movement traitors because they oppose our OWN oppressive government and it's actions. We could all be considered as traitors and dissidents using the perspective you are using. Is that the plan? Help support burning it down so that we have to bring them here out of pity?* Do we not feel any pity for these people before this needs to happen? Those you call traitors in Venezuela are those who are trying to make a good faith effort to repair their own situation as citizens of that nation. You have shown that you think a people are wrong and should not make efforts to oppose a failed oppressive government and leader.
> 
> I have to give them credit for at least realizing their own mistake and making a best effort to repair it. I think it is courageous for them to make a stand. It is something that even ourselves cannot claim we have the balls to do.


Talk about building a big and beautiful strawman. Sorry but I have no idea where invisible said that Ron Paul in coordination with foreign enemies of the country tried to overthrow the leadership of the country. Btw if Ron Paul or anyone on this forum did that, they also would be guilty of treason. It doesn't stop being a crime just because your intentions are good.

Btw, some of those traitors you think are making good effort to repair their country have receptive to US military invasion of the country. So, he can be an opposition candidate like Ron Paul did in the US without getting into trouble but once one crosses over into plotting coup and armed insurrections, then they should be charged and locked up when caught.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Talk about building a big and beautiful strawman. Sorry but I have no idea where invisible said that Ron Paul in coordination with foreign enemies of the country tried to overthrow the leadership of the country. Btw if Ron Paul or anyone on this forum did that, they also would be guilty of treason. It doesn't stop being a crime just because your intentions are good.
> 
> Btw, some of those traitors you think are making good effort to repair their country have receptive to US military invasion of the country. So, he can be an opposition candidate like Ron Paul did in the US without getting into trouble but once one crosses over into plotting coup and armed insurrections, then they should be charged and locked up when caught.


Spin again... You are reading, injecting, and taking out of context a concept totally false from what I just said. And the concept that there is even such a thing as an armed insurrection is absolutely 180 from the liberty movement that I have known for the last 10 years. You spout government control over the people rather than people control over the government.

ABSOLUTELY 180 FROM THE LIBERTY MOVEMENT...

Nice try though, not going to fly.

----------


## AZJoe

> "The government's going to pay for it", socialist/communist Trump?
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> Regime change of US Communists first.
> 
> 2020, the Communist regime in the USA falls?

----------


## goldenequity

sparse. Caracas... about an hr ago.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_sZ...layer_embedded

----------


## RonZeplin

> Talk about building a big and beautiful strawman. Sorry but I have no idea where invisible said that Ron Paul in coordination with foreign enemies of the country tried to overthrow the leadership of the country. Btw if Ron Paul or anyone on this forum did that, they also would be guilty of treason. It doesn't stop being a crime just because your intentions are good.
> 
> Btw, some of those traitors you think are making good effort to repair their country have receptive to US military invasion of the country. So, he can be an opposition candidate like Ron Paul did in the US without getting into trouble but once one crosses over into plotting coup and armed insurrections, then they should be charged and locked up when caught.


This nation was founded by a bunch of malcontent revolutionaries.  

plotting coup  
armed insurrections 




> "*god forbid we should ever be 20                      years without such a rebellion*. the people cannot be all, &                      always, well informed. the past which is wrong will be discontented                      in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive;                      if they remain quiet under such misconceptions it is a lethargy,                      the forerunner of death to the public liberty. we have had 13.                      states independant 11. years. there has been one rebellion. that                      comes to one rebellion in a century & a half for each state.                      what country before ever existed a century & half without                      a rebellion? & what country can preserve it's liberties                      if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people                      preserve the spirit of resistance? let them take arms. the remedy                      is to set them right as to facts, pardon & pacify them. what                      signify a few lives lost in a century or two? *the tree of liberty                      must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots                      & tyrants*. it is it's natural manure. our Convention                      has been too much impressed by. . ."
> 
>  ~  *Thomas Jefferson to William Smith*

----------


## ATruepatriot

> This nation was founded by a bunch of malcontent revolutionaries.  
> 
> plotting coup  
> armed insurrections


Yes it was... And until we are disarmed like Venezuela... we might remain free and always have this deterrent to prevent tyranny from our own government. Personally... And I am not alone in this,... I think the time has come to go sweep the whole damned thing out and start over.

----------


## juleswin

> This nation was founded by a bunch of malcontent revolutionaries.  
> 
> plotting coup  
> armed insurrections


Plotting a coup or plotting their independence? The armed insurrection was used to fight for our independence and every single one of those involved knew that they would be jailed or killed if their plot failed. But the Venezuelan George Washington who is not a traitor btw has no fear of being jailed because his CIA handler who are trying to make Venezuela a colony will attack the country if the people via their leader did anything to him.

So yea, I can see the similarities between Guido's coup attempt and the fight for our independence

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Plotting a coup or plotting their independence? The armed insurrection was used to fight for our independence and every single one of those involved knew that they would be jailed or killed if their plot failed. But the Venezuelan George Washington who is not a traitor btw has no fear of being jailed because his CIA handler who are trying to make Venezuela a colony will attack the country if the people via their leader did anything to him.
> 
> So yea, I can see the similarities between Guido's coup attempt and the fight for our independence


WHAT ARMED INSURRECTION? They were disarmed and rendered as neutered or this would NEVER have happened in the first place. Fact.

----------


## juleswin

> Spin again... You are reading, injecting, and taking out of context a concept totally false from what I just said. And the concept that there is even such a thing as an armed insurrection is absolutely 180 from the liberty movement that I have known for the last 10 years. You spout government control over the people rather than people control over the government.
> 
> ABSOLUTELY 180 FROM THE LIBERTY MOVEMENT...
> 
> Nice try though, not going to fly.


You are the one who said Invisible's definition labelled Ron Paul as treasonous when that wasn't the case. Also, the concept of armed insurrection is not always compatible with liberty especially when that insurrection is trying to subjugate the nation to foreign colonial masters. 

Lovely, just funny seeing you pretend that somehow treasonous Guido is the people while the Maduro is the govt. Newsflash, both sides are the govt. One is backed by world govt and the other by democratic govt representing the people of Venezuela. You can try your bizarre logic somewhere else cos it won't fly with me

----------


## juleswin

> WHAT ARMED INSURRECTION? They were disarmed and rendered as neutered or this would NEVER have happened in the first place. Fact.


Attempted, thank God the military did not respond and squashed it immediately. Any independent nation that is not threatened by the US govt would have jailed or killed everyone involved in this plot. I would expect nothing short of a death sentence if I tried to do that to the Trump administration.

----------


## RonZeplin

> sparse. Caracas... about an hr ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_sZ...layer_embedded


Guaido starts off with, Si se puede (Yes, We Can)?   That's the chant of the illegal alien invaders of the USA too.  Heard it many times.

Plenty of Venezuelan "refugees" headed this way if Donnell's democratic rebels get their way.
Stop the invasions, of Venezuela & the USA.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> You are the one who said Invisible's definition labelled Ron Paul as treasonous when that wasn't the case. Also, the concept of armed insurrection is not always compatible with liberty especially when that insurrection is trying to subjugate the nation to foreign colonial masters. 
> 
> Lovely, just funny seeing you pretend that somehow treasonous Guido is the people while the Maduro is the govt. Newsflash, both sides are the govt. One is backed by world govt and the other by democratic govt representing the people of Venezuela. You can try your bizarre logic somewhere else cos it won't fly with me


Please Stop... Try to fool someone else... I am way past the semantics and on top of the root cause and effect in the bigger picture. Was before you were born into this current psyop mess. Watched it all come about play by play.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Attempted, thank God the military did not respond and squashed it immediately. Any independent nation that is not threatened by the US govt would have jailed or killed everyone involved in this plot. I would expect nothing short of a death sentence if I tried to do that to the Trump administration.


Pro government anti people...

----------


## juleswin

> Please Stop... Try to fool someone else... I am way past the semantics and on top of the root cause and effect in the bigger picture. Was before you were born into this current psyop mess. Watched it all come about play by play.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> 


Psyop clip...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Pro government anti people...


That's exactly what the leftarians allow themselves to be manipulated into supporting, *no regime that denies guns to its people can ever be the "Good Guy"* and you can oppose US intervention without supporting the regime but leftarians are so used to hating America that they automatically side with any enemy of the US as part of opposing intervention no matter how evil and repressive that enemy is.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Plotting a coup or plotting their independence? The armed insurrection was used to fight for our independence and every single one of those involved knew that they would be jailed or killed if their plot failed. But the Venezuelan George Washington who is not a traitor btw has no fear of being jailed because his CIA handler who are trying to make Venezuela a colony will attack the country if the people via their leader did anything to him.
> 
> So yea, I can see the similarities between Guido's coup attempt and the fight for our independence


We are forgetting about the French intervention?

----------


## ATruepatriot

> We are forgetting about the French intervention?


To be fair... Jules either does not have that history in the toolbox or has listened to the wrong side of history.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> To be fair... Jules either does not have that history in the toolbox or has listened to the wrong side of history.


Yes, he is a foreigner (and a good example of why allowing too many immigrants is a bad idea), that's why I didn't -Rep him for his ignorance/purposeful omission.

----------


## JoshLowry

> but leftarians are so used to hating America that they automatically side with any enemy of the US as part of opposing intervention no matter how evil and repressive that enemy is.


That's because the US doesn't ever actually declare war through any semblance of a representative government. 

 They are as corrupt as the dictators they are ousting.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Yes, he is a foreigner (and a good example of why allowing too many immigrants is a bad idea), that's why I didn't -Rep him for his ignorance/purposeful omission.


I have nothing against Jules not being from here and that there may be a lacking of historical fact. What bothers me is the unwillingness to be object and learn the historical facts. Human nature dictates reality in every fallacy of ideology. First one must truly understand human nature and what the real cause and effect will be.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's because the US doesn't ever actually declare war through any semblance of a representative government. 
> 
>  They are as corrupt as the dictators they are ousting.


I agree but you can oppose the actions of the US without canonizing or cheering for the targets.

----------


## JoshLowry

> I agree but you can oppose the actions of the US without canonizing or cheering for the targets.


Everyone likes to see the big bully get btfo by the little bully.  That's just some physics or something...

----------


## juleswin

> We are forgetting about the French intervention?


Who said I forgot about the French's very little assistance to the revolutionaries? I have never said that I was against all and every intervention, I have supported the Russian intervention in Syria, Che's interventions in the many countries he came to fight the imperialists. The problem I have is when foreign powers with help of native puppets intervene to colonize an independent state. 

Also, the difference between the revolutionary war and Venezuela is that the war was going to happen and possible succeed with or without the French help, the plot to revolt wasn't planned in Paris and the Americans were actually fighting a foreign govt(The English) occupying their country.

----------


## juleswin

> That's exactly what the leftarians allow themselves to be manipulated into supporting, *no regime that denies guns to its people can ever be the "Good Guy"* and you can oppose US intervention without supporting the regime but leftarians are so used to hating America that they automatically side with any enemy of the US as part of opposing intervention no matter how evil and repressive that enemy is.





> That's exactly right, the Trumptards allow themselves to be manipulated into supporting, *a regime that tries to further regulate gun ownership of its people, a regime that bombs and kills innocent people abroad because the globalists tell him to, a regime that spies on its citizens etc etc can ever be the "Good Guy"* and you can oppose socialism without supporting the Trump regime but Trumptards are so used to hating free men that they automatically support the subjugation and oppression of any enemy of Trump as part of their support for anything Trump no matter how evil and repressive their policy is


Also, I only support Maduro's effort to fight off her foreign aggression. That is it

----------


## devil21

> It is disgusting just how easy it is to get some people to fervently support a communist dictator like Maduro, all you have to do is portray him as a "victim" of America and they will not only oppose American intervention but grant him sainthood.


Or perhaps it is that Venezuela's resources are intentionally being turned over to the Chinese.  Let's not forget that Guaido himself is a socialist, so it's not exactly like his taking of power would change the country structurally much and they are already pretty well situated to be a Chinese vassal state.  It's not a far-fetched theory when one considers the "China trade talks" between high level Chinese officials and Trump cabinet members that never seem to come to any particular resolution.  Surely no one really believes that it takes the better part of 2 years to work out some trade pact.  There must be a lot of other agenda topics being worked out.  Part of unwinding the petrodollar global reserve standard is settling outstanding debts....some of which may include using our own military, intel agencies, etc for the benefit of a creditor.




> Everyone likes to see the big bully get btfo by the little bully.  That's just some physics or something...


Do my eyes deceive me?  The Lowry returns???

----------


## juleswin

> Or perhaps it is that Venezuela's resources are intentionally being turned over to the Chinese.  Let's not forget that Guaido himself is a socialist, so it's not exactly like his taking of power would change the country structurally much and they are already pretty well situated to be a Chinese vassal state.  It's not a far-fetched theory when one considers the "China trade talks" between high level Chinese officials and Trump cabinet members that never seem to come to any particular resolution.  Surely no one really believes that it takes the better part of 2 years to work out some trade pact.  There must be a lot of other agenda topics being worked out.  Part of unwinding the petrodollar global reserve standard is settling outstanding debts....some of which may include using our own military, intel agencies, etc for the benefit of a creditor.
> 
> 
> 
> Do my eyes deceive me?  The Lowry returns???


Intentionally being turned over to the Chinese? by whom exactly? the US are in real competition with the Chinese and its the US actions that is pushing them closer and closer to Russia and China. Ofc they don't want this, that is why Guaido is scaring the Chinese by telling that that contracts made with the usurper Maduro will not be honored when he eventually takes power.

----------


## devil21

> Intentionally being turned over to the Chinese? by whom exactly?


I thought my explanation was pretty clear when I said that resources of the debtor nation can be used to the benefit of the creditor nation.




> the US are in real competition with the Chinese and its the US actions that is pushing them closer and closer to Russia and China.


The average Joe is in competition with the Chinese.  I posit that US government hierarchy is, in fact, not in real competition with the Chinese.  If you'd been paying attention to global economic news for the last 10+ years like I have, you'd know that the dumping of dollar denominated trade has been in the works for at least that long.  It's been put into effect by the G20, IMF, etc.  The stories we're told about economic developments by the media and talking heads in DC are never the truth.  




> Ofc they don't want this, that is why Guaido is scaring the Chinese by telling that that contracts made with the usurper Maduro will not be honored when he eventually takes power.


Who told you that Guaido scares the Chinese and the story about contracts?  USA Today?  Guaido is a socialist himself so why would he go against fellow communists?

Do yourself a favor and read these two threads:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-money-is-done

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-the-US-dollar

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity

all about the benjamins baby. eeyup.

----------


## goldenequity

> At this rate you will catch up to AF's double post record in half the time it took him to set it.


hahaaaaaaaahallolloll.. true!

----------


## goldenequity



----------

